
Show HN: US doctors sorted by their Opioid prescription count - ransom1538
https://www.opendoctor.io/opioid/highest/?hn=2
======
gmemstr
It looks pretty cool (I'm not in the US but it's still interesting data to
look at). Not to nitpick but I feel like the data could be formatted slightly
better, like spacing in the "TotalClaimCount" and "OpiodClaimCount" text, and
removing the trailing decimal.

------
ransom1538
Hey

This side project opendoctor.io is about exposing more information about
doctors. This is our second attempt to post this data. The first try hit the
top page of HN and combined with Reddit the site melted. The link was removed
from many networks.

This list of doctors ordered by opioid data is just to expose cms.gov data in
a different way. We are in no way shaming doctors or have this kind of agenda.
The _type_ of doctor should be considered when viewing this data.

We found the data shocking. Here it is.

------
JacksonP
This is very cool, but the first thought that came to mind, was if I would
love this tool if I was hooked

